# Let your daughter wear this?



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Prom Dress!

Okay I stole this from a very mainstream (very religious) board that I lurk on. Down to the very last mama, not *one* would let their daughter wear this dress. I'm curious...especially in light of the sexually active teen thread (and I am in NO way implying that the two are connected) how do MDC mamas differ in this case? Would you let your daughter wear this dress to the prom?


----------



## carolsly (Oct 5, 2004)

Not on your life! I wouldn't wear it. It has nothing to do with religion. It is not appropriate at all.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carolsly*
Not on your life! I wouldn't wear it. It has nothing to do with religion. It is not appropriate at all.


I hope you don't think I was implying that it had anything to do with the religion. The board is an LDS board and I know that modesty is very important-not a value judgement at all!


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

There's a dress there?

I could see maybe .. late teens/college age wearing something like it to a nightclub .. but .. uhm.. prom?

Jeez. I have g-strings that cover more than that.


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

Is it a dress or a rubber band?


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

I knew at the very least you guys would come up with funny comments!







:


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Uh, no.


----------



## carolsly (Oct 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BooBerryParker*
I hope you don't think I was implying that it had anything to do with the religion. The board is an LDS board and I know that modesty is very important-not a value judgement at all!









I understood that. I just saw that you said you got it from a board that was religious base. I wasn't saying anything about a value judgement. I'm not really LDS either. My dh considers himself LDS but is not a memeber and I have never been one.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Not in a million years.... and I think I am fairly liberal about teens and their hormones and sexuality.

Besides, I think she has it on backwards.


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

ew! it DOES look like it's on backwards! even if it weren't so gross, it'd still be ugly!

Quote:

"If my daughter had the body to wear it, I'd let her!"
um, what a cool parent.

:shudder:


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

No, but only b/c its ugly.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

It wouldn't be my decision to make. She chooses her own clothing. (IMO, kids old enough to be going the prom ought to be lol.







Depending on the school a girl who's interested in wearing that dress may run into a problem with the dress code though... But in that case it would still be between her and the school officials.

I personally think the dress is kinda ugly though, and would tell her so.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

NO way would I let my daughter wear that dress. uke


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't want to be a controlling parent... so if my daughter chose to buy/wear a dress like that (and I hope she wouldn't!) I'd feel very disappointed, and a little ashamed that she felt the need to dress that way for attention and love.
I'd talk to her about it, and tell her exactly how I felt. I'd probably out myself entirely from her night (no borrowed funds, no ride, etc) and tell her I don't want to see her in it.

But I couldn't "forbid" her to wear clothes at that age.

On a personal note: I think the dress is not only ugly, but near pornographic and not appropriate for girls under 18 to wear in public.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

I saw a pic of this dress elsewhere on the 'net and it covered a bit more on top--there's a huge discussion going on over whether or not the model has it on backwards.









Anyway, I'm of the opinion that it would be my dd's decision, not mine. Although, knowing her, she would think the dress rediculous--she'd want to DANCE at a dance (imagine that) and she'd certainly recognize the limits of the dress.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd let my daughter wear it - as long as she had a turtle-neck on under it!


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I'd be delighted to be a "controlling parent" in this instance.







No, she could not wear that dress.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmace*
I'd let my daughter wear it - as long as she had a turtle-neck on under it!











I'd even let her wear it with a short sleeved crewneck shirt underneath.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

She's wearing it back to front!!


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Thankfully, neither of my daughters would WANT to wear a dress like that.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

The dress is fugly. But if my daughter REALLY wanted to wear it and paid for it herself (no way am I shelling out $495 for that thing), I'd let her.


----------



## latinmom (Nov 20, 2001)

As one of the moms who posted on the "sexually-active teen thread" I can say my daughter would NEVER choose to wear this dress. Ever! She is a very conservative dresser, and thinks all girls who dress like that are really stupid. (and other things, but you get the drift).


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

holy cow (I mean holy guacamole)!!!!

LOLOLOL. How does it stay over her nipples?

Looks like a great dress for breastfeeding in.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee*
Looks like a great dress for breastfeeding in.

:LOL Someone should crosspost this to the bf'ing forum as "New Nursing Fashion!"

I think that most girls going to prom are going to be 18 and it'd be up to them. But I can't see many schools allowing it.


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

If she coudl come up with the $495 to pay for it, then I gues so.


----------



## Ahimsa (Apr 7, 2004)

If I had a daughter I would let her know that I felt it was inappropriate, but ultimately it would be her decision. She would also have to pay for it herself.

Ahimsa


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

Q: What is the first think you think when you see this dress on the girl?
A: What was wrong with her parents.

Q: What does the male of the species think this dress says about the wearer?
A: Great there is an easy girl I am sure to have sex with tonight.

Q: What does the female thing this dress says about her.
A: I love teasing nothing bad will happen from this, its all in fun.

Sorry but if you dress like this it sends the wrong message to people that you may not want.

A female can dress sexy and NOT show so much skin. Respect your body.

Disclaimer ALL Answers will be different.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khrisday*
If she coudl come up with the $495 to pay for it, then I gues so.

That's pretty much my feeling. I wouldn't outright prohibit it but I certainly would not pay for it. And I am very liberal! I just find that dress to be really vulgar. And ugly.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't like it, wouldn't wear it and would be uncomfortable seeing someone I knew in it. That said, if my DD entered school "at the right time" she would be 18 spring of her senior year for prom. If she had $495 to spend on shreds of a dress







There REALLY are worse things.

From the article:

Quote:

Asked whether she'd allow her daughter to wear the dress to prom - or if she'd allow her 19-year-old son to date a girl who did - Salazar answered with a resounding no.
Wouldn't let her 19 year old son date someone who did? Wee bit controlling there. Since chances are her 19 year old son has had sex with at least one partner, exactly what is she protecting the adult from (note: Hope he doesn't get sent to certain nations on his mission, :LOL, she'll have to go get him).


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

Impression Bridal Excite and Extreme
http://www.impressionbridal.com/prom...?style=421_376

this is from the designers page

still ugly
still not much good for dancing, I would think

and I am still VERY glad I have boys


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

from the third picture on the desgners website that unreal just posted it definitely looks like the NYpost model is wearing the dress backwards.

this is a tough question. I guess I would theoretically but I think that 1) I definitely would not pay for it 2) I'd strongly express my displeasure 3)Based on the way I am raising my kids this wouldn't be an issue and finally 4)I have no daughters just sons but if I had one in the future and she wanted to wear this to the prom she'd have 3 big brothers to get past first :LOL


----------



## Coffee Mom (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes I think it's ugly too but I sure wish I had the body these days to be able
to wear something like this. But then again, I'd be too chicken anyway. Jan


----------



## fayking (Jun 28, 2004)

i dont like the dress and think it looks way tacky but i wouldnt tell my 18 year old how to dress...i would just tell her what i thought about it...


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

F*CK NO!!!

I would never wear something like that....It is ugly!!!

I am hoping my children will have more class than that when they go to prom. I wouldn't have wanted my daughter to model that ugly dress either!


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't think the school would allow a dress like that anyway. But in answer I don't think I could, we'd definitly have to compromise.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama*
from the third picture on the desgners website that unreal just posted it definitely looks like the NYpost model is wearing the dress backwards.

Even frontwards, it's still an ugly, tacky, vulgar dress. I imagine it's something Hugh Hefner or Larry Flynt might enjoy. uke

I just showed it to my 14-yr old DS and asked him if he'd take a girl in that dress to the prom. His response?

"Ewwww, no way. That's UGLY."


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Never. Yuck. I'm no prude, but what teenage boy could resist tugging that?


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

you know, I've been giving this a great deal of thought LOL...

I've concluded that if my daughter were REALLY flat chested (like AA or AAA cup) I would let her... but I could never afford $500 for a dress.

But if she had even small-medium boobs I wouldn't let her. It looks trampy on that model and it looks like she's a large B cup. It would look so much worse on a C or D cup.

I was really flat chested as a teen, and flat chested gals can get away with a lot that big boobed ladies can't.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd prefer she just go topless. I'm all for top-freedom of women as well as men. I think it might reduce the sexualization of breasts!

I'm with the ones who said it would be her choice, but we'd certainly have a discussion about it.


----------



## MrsSmall (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not a Mom yet (not till September







) But there is no way in Hell that I would let me daughter walk out of the house in that! Teens need to learn self respect and boundaries at home... starting with not wearing crap like this.

I am so sick of seeing teens and tweens dressed up like floozies, watching 16 year olds doing it on "The OC" and having sex just to grow up and fit in. It's so sad.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Nope, she's catch her death of cold in that thing!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm not mama of teens, but I just came upon this thread, saw that link and I have to add.. there is no way in He!! that I would let me dd wear THAT! *I* as an adult, would not wear that!!!!! That girl on the picture doesn't even look fully developed yet!


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

id let my daughter wear it.
i was iffy with the nypost pic but after seeing it the right way id deffinitely let her wear it.
i do think its a hideous dress.
i just hope my daughter would sew it herself because nearly $500 is pretty rediculous esspecially for a dress so ugly.
if she chose to sew it herself id help her.
ive worn more revealing things







: :LOL
her father on the other hand would probably chaperone her all night if she wore that. but then he thinks women need men to protect them but thats another issue altogether.
were both pretty liberal with supporting choice in all areas of life.

on another note i think it may be a top seller because teenage girls know they can irk thier parents by wearing that.
im sure my daughter is going to take up meat eating as rebellion lol


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

No way.it's hideous!








I would hope my daughter will have a little more self-respect for her body, than to flaunt it like a $2 hooker.Seriously~I do not want a son-in-law that is attracted to something like that.Like attracts like.For me, I guess, it's mostly about self-respect and security. I hope my AP parenting will establish that








Besides, it is just so trampy-it's not evben elegant, beautiful or anything of the sort.Not even stylish IMO.I would also hope my daughter has better taste than thatuke:
And I agree- how many"accidental" dress-pulling gags are these poor insecure girls going to suffer?


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

It is plain ugly. My daughter's swimwear covers more on top


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unreal*
and I am still VERY glad I have boys










me too


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

No. I dont have a daughter but I wouldnt let my son wear that dress :LOL. It's hideous and inappropriate, especially for a school event like prom. Would the school even allow it? I never went to any proms/dances (not my thing) but I cant imagine the public high school I went to would allow that.


----------



## rockinmama (Jan 7, 2005)

Im going to be a bit of a devils advocate here and say that while my dd is not even close to prom age, the arguement that a girl who decides to expose her body (less so than some swim suits i might add) is asking to be "tugged on" or assaulted or looked down upon as someone who is sexually promiscuous is insulting to the neo-feminist movement. It surprises me the amount of negative judgement we as women would pass - and teach our daughters to pass- on "the type of girl" who would wear this dress.
If i saw a topless girl at the beach i wouldn't think her a slut...
I've rambled enough.
Anyone get my meaning?

-isis


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I would not pay for it!! If she would want to pay for it fine, I would grudgenly let her wear it but I WOULD NOT PAY FOR IT.

My dh and I agree that once they can start earing money to pay for their clothes that is the time we step out of the clothes buying process.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I think the designers page has the dresses looking much better than the original linked to pic. Now I am pretty sure the younger girl was wearing it back to front.

I liked the designers page dresses. Especially the one in the middle!







Me and Dd both liked that one. Again wouldn't be my decision... she'd have to take it up with the school admins lol.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockinmama*
It surprises me the amount of negative judgement we as women would pass - and teach our daughters to pass- on "the type of girl" who would wear this dress.
If i saw a topless girl at the beach i wouldn't think her a slut...
I've rambled enough.
Anyone get my meaning?

 Yep, I surely do! I agree.....


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unreal*
Impression Bridal Excite and Extreme
http://www.impressionbridal.com/prom...?style=421_376

this is from the designers page

See, that one - the third pic on the page - is much better looking. Maybe because it's on a WOMAN, not a girl? But I also think they adjusted it more reasonably on the second link, and deliberately more provocatively on the first.

If my (hypothetical) senior-year (17/18 yo) daughter wanted to, and if she wanted to spend the money (I sure wouldn't!), and if it was allowed by the school, then yea, she could wear the dress on the Impression page. We'd have a bit of a talk about it, what reactions from others she might expect if she wore it, and why she wanted it, but if it was (as I would hope) because she thought it was elegant and sexy and made her feel special, then I don't see why not. (Would I agree? Would I want to see my baby that sexy? Uh, no. But if she wants to, she's entitled to feel the joys of that.)

I would certainly hope any daughter of mine has the self-respect to wear something like that, and do it well, if she so chooses. And any son of mine lucky enough to have a girlfriend who was confident enough in her body to wear that certainly has my blessing.

Is it my taste, or do I like it? Well, I kind of like looking at women (not girls) IN it







, but no, I wouldn't want to wear it, nor would I have at 17. But it's not my (hypothetical) prom - or my body.


----------



## saritabeth (Jun 25, 2004)

ah...lets see...its hard to imagine that my 8 month old daughter will ever trot off to kindergarden let alone go to a prom with a boy.

There is no way in hell that I would allow a dress like that. However, my hope for here is that she gets butterflies in her tummy over being asked to the prom and that she gets excited to pick out her first fancy dress....(mine looked like curtains...but that is besides the point)

It should be a special fun thing to accentuate her natural beauty, not some boobfest.

Besides, why the hell am I getting funny looks nip at starbucks if 17 year olds are wearing this crap to the prom??

Sarita


----------



## kellykins (Oct 13, 2004)

The "dress" thing is hideous. I am still TTC and sorta fell in to this forum, because of this posts title








I definitely the the NY Post girl has it on backwards.... If you can mistake back for front... then.....


----------



## Doulaamber (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsSmall*
I'm not a Mom yet (not till September







) But there is no way in Hell that I would let me daughter walk out of the house in that! Teens need to learn self respect and boundaries at home... starting with not wearing crap like this.

I am so sick of seeing teens and tweens dressed up like floozies, watching 16 year olds doing it on "The OC" and having sex just to grow up and fit in. It's so sad.

DItto


----------



## Leatherette (Mar 4, 2003)

I wouldn't buy it. I would hope she'd have the sense not to. Not so much because of "what would people think?", but because how can you have fun in a dress like that (get your minds out of the gutter!)? She wouldn't be able to dance, and she'd be in the bathroom adjusting herself all night (unless she was an EXTREMELY free spirit). I wore a strapless but modest dress one year, and it was a pain.

And, I agree, it's fugly.

L.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

hell no.
i would hope i would raise her with better fashion sense than to choose something that fugly! not a very pretty dress..what's happened to clothing for young woman? when i was prom aged, and this was, like, 9 years ago, no one wouldve ever made a dress like this and marketed it to prom girls. clothes have just gotten so skanky in general. i don't think a girl is "slutty" for wearing something revealing, i just don't think it's empowering . i'd rather see my daughter get attention for her thoughts and her talents, not her hooters. personally, i think it's much sexier to leave something to the imagination.
love how this sentence was just thrown into that article--"If my daughter had the body to wear it, I'd let her!"

but if she didnt have "the body", you wouldnt? how insulting.

edited to add
i just read the replies and checked that second link, and the girl in the nyp article totally has it on backwards. and i still wouldnt let my dd wear it. fuuuugly.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

1) i agree this dress is fugly
2) i agree that it would be perfect for breastfeeding
3) i would prefer she go topless... or nude for that matter.
4) there is no way in H i would let my girl wear this out of the house. or at all. but by then, she better have more respect for herself than that anyway.


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

I probably wouldn't try to "forbid" my daughter from wearing it, but I would certainly discourage it. Of course, I think my husband would have a total hissy fit at the mere suggestion, so I don't think I'd be much involved in the discussion at all.









This makes me think waaaaaaaay back, to 1988, when I modeled my strapless black satin junion-prom dress for my brother and my father - I was covered from armpit to ankle, with NO cleavage showing. I'd paid for it all myself and was so excited. My brother's response? "Where's the turtleneck that goes with it?" My dad's: "You know, if you need me to, I'll pay for the rest of that dress." I can only imagine what they'd have said if I'd shown up in the dress being discussed here!


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

My gut reaction is HELL NO! But, thinking about it, yes.

I wouldn't buy it. I would be really frustrated. I sincerely hope that I raise my daughter to have a lot of respect for her body.

On the other hand, I also hope that my daughter thinks she is beautiful, no matter how she dresses or if she wears make up or not. I want her to be confident and proud of herself. If she thinks she look beautiful in something, I want her to feel like she can wear it. I am not going to forbid her to wear something when she is 16. I remember being 16, and if my parents had forbidden me anything like that, oh my gosh, I would have done everything in my power to wear it every damn day for the rest of my highschool years! I remember wanting to wear things that my father told me made me look, and I quote, "Like you're a g*dd*mn whore." I remember how much it hurt to hear that. If he would have just discussed it with me, reinforced how much he loved and trusted me, if he would have expressed his own opinion without the disgusted and condenscending tone, I might have valued his opinion.

I would probably give my opinion, and not too gently. The most disgusting part is the pricetag!


----------



## anythingelse (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

I would say NO but I would hope my DD has enough values and respect for her self and would say NO to wearing it. I think it inapprpriate for women to wear stuff like that it just doesnt flatter the human body what so even I dont think.


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

If my dd actually WANTED to wear that dress, I would tell her my feelings, but in the end, it's her money (I agree, I wouldn't buy it!), it's her body and it's her decision. I can only hope that her tastes are a bit better.

To me, the bigger issue is that our society is actually marketing dresses of this nature to our teenage women. AND someone has let their daughter decide to wear this dress, it's the top selling dress (from this company) this prom season.


----------



## Epicurus (Jan 12, 2005)

I am with the group here that first would NEVER pay that much for a dress. I can't imagine any way my kids could or would either.

Beyond that I also agree that I would hope my daughter would have more self respect. If she didn't I would step in and say no way to that dress.

Collette


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skellbelle*
Thankfully, neither of my daughters would WANT to wear a dress like that.


Yeah, but that model's ugly, misshapen implants look HOT!


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justice2*
If my dd actually WANTED to wear that dress, I would tell her my feelings, but in the end, it's her money (I agree, I wouldn't buy it!), it's her body and it's her decision.

But where would she keep her axe?
















:


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charles Baudelaire*
Yeah, but that model's ugly, misshapen implants look HOT!

And just WTH does that have to do with my daughters?


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Um, no. Never. Ever.


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Another vote for 'no way in hell' here. :LOL

I don't care if she's 16, 17, or 18 -- she's still my kid and needs guidance. Just cause you're a teen doesn't mean you don't still need your parents to draw the line for you, even about something like clothes. I remember lots of times shopping w/ my Mom as a teen when she wouldn't let me get something cause it wasn't appropriate. Know what? Looking back I remember being annoyed by it at the time, but now I'm grateful she had the backbone to do that!

Oh, and FWIW I'm pretty open about things like clothing, hair color, etc for older teens. But there's a line & that dress definitly crosses it.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

No, no NO!

Just... no. I have never seen a hooker, but I could imagine one wearing a dress just like this one.

Annette


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten*
Not in a million years.... and I think I am fairly liberal about teens and their hormones and sexuality.

Besides, I think she has it on backwards.









ROTFLMAO!!!! I totally agree with everything you said!


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skellbelle*
And just WTH does that have to do with my daughters?

Whoops, Skell! Nothing at all, actually. I just pressed "quote" reflexively. My bad.







:


----------



## ChristianMommy (Jan 28, 2005)

OH MY OH MY OH MY.... now i dotn claim to be perfect. When i was in High School going to prom i woudl have wanted to be the one wearing this dress, simply for the attention, and hey since everyone already thought i was a wh*re then why not on the last big event? but NO WAY would I ever let my kid wear it. I would be deeply dissappointed at my own skill at mothering if my daughter even WANTED to wear it. (generally speaking, and from personal experience, if a girl wanted to wear a dress like this it would be because she felt unloved by her own parents, and was looking for attention in all the wrong places.) IMO.
MAN O MAN. I pray I never see the day ....

:shudder:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

My dh seems to think that any girl who wore that dress would be "called out" by her peers. I don't know...
Annette


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skellbelle*
But where would she keep her axe?
















:

I think the skirt is floor length...bwhaaaaaa bwhaaaaaa








T

How ya doin sweetie...how's the family?

Back to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## Annalisasmom (Jul 9, 2004)

oh no absolutlynot


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justice2*
How ya doin sweetie...how's the family?

Update near the end of the thread We're doin' OK...thanks for asking, hon.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

That dress is really ugly, not even sexy. Maybe if it was all black.........Anyway, I would let my daughter wear it (if I had one), but the school probably wouldn't. I'm liberal.

Kristi


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

NO NO NO.... I graduated from high school only 5 years ago.. (got married young, I know) anyway, I say that because I know exactly what high school guys think AND say about girls that dress like that. They SURE arent' thinking of them as nice girls who are probably quite smart. They all talk about how cheap and easy they must be. It sends the wrong message.

I hope that my girl will never WANT to wear something like that. I know I didn't.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

:LOL I had no idea this would generate so much hilarious conversation!


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

that is one ugly dress - UGLY!! and i wonder how that model got it backwards, guess it wasn't skimpy enough to make the newspaper the proper way. i wish i could be more liberal minded about that dress, but i cannot see myself letting her out of the house in that, and for me that's only a few years away. not a chance. i also know she wouldn't make it passed my husband in that thing anyway







i'm not opposed to short, slim-fitting, tight even revealing but that really is just too much for me. it's not even flattering.

mandi


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa*
I liked the designers page dresses. Especially the one in the middle!

















Me too. The one in the middle is a cute dress.

The girl in the original article definitely has it on backwards.

I don't think I'll be dictating what my daughter can and can't wear if she goes to school and has a grad ceremony. It's her body, her choice. If she's shaped anything like me, though, the dress wouldn't really show anything anyway :LOL I hope she will have the confidence to wear a dress like that without tugging at it if she decides to, but I also hope she'd have the confidence to choose a dress that's less revealing. It's always sexier when something is left to the imagination, after all.


----------



## anythingelse (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

NO NO NO and I was sure I would say yes before I saw the dress!


----------



## shershine (Feb 23, 2003)

NOOOOO! That dress is just wrong in so many ways. I'd let dye her hair purple but that dress would just kill me.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I was just thinking that the dress covers more than many bikinis do...


----------



## Epicurus (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:

I was just thinking that the dress covers more than many bikinis do
True, but this is a formal dance not a trip to the beach









I am liberal too in many ways. I am a Libertarian which means I support others right to wear that trashy dress








When it comes to my kids though, I feel it is my job to offer guidance. They certainly are on their way to adulthood and need to have more and more independence as they grow older. To me that does not mean complete freedom to make asses out of themselves or to put themselves in harms way in such an extreme way. I feel my job is more than just to provide shelter and food. JMO.

Collette


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breathless Wonder*
I was just thinking that the dress covers more than many bikinis do...

Maybe so, but who can deny that the dress is *just. plain. UGLY.*, even worn in the "correct" fashion?????? It still looks like something you'd see Anna Nicole Smith spilling out of at the Playboy mansion.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

LOL!

I don't think the dress is nice looking either, and my daughter and I would have a few go rounds over her wanting to wear it. I can't say, however, what the outcome of those discussions would be- on the long list of teen behaviors, and picking your battles, clothes and hair would be a low priority. I don't think the dress is appropriate for a prom, but I would hope that my DD and I could come up with a suitable compromise, after talking about her reasons for liking the dress, and my reasons for opposing.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Being British I don't really know what prom etiquette is, but when my daughter is 18 I would be surprised if she had the front to wear such a dress.

She would have to be supremely confident in her body and her ability to carry it off. I hope that she will have those qualities but that she will use them to be fearlessly different from other people rather than to wear the most popluar dress at one particular time in history.

What will happen if 2 girls turn up at the prom wearing this dress? That would be so not cool.

If on the other hand she did want to wear it (and could afford it) who am I to say no? When can you test the boundaries of your powers if not as a teenager? Would she really be presumed to be of loose morals, easy, brainless........ and by whom? the mothers of other prom goers? From what I read here it would seem so.

In my experience it is not what you wear that says the most about you.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmm, my first thought was she could wear it to the beach- in Europe.

But I dunno. Mainly I think it's tacky. And if my dd inherets even half my bosom there's not way it would fit her- or at least no way it would be flattering. Plus at prom you want to be able to jump around and dance and move freely. I've never been small chested, but I simply can't imagine moving freely in anything resembling that dress.

I think it's wrong that people judge girls on what they wear (IE- assuming girls who dress in tight or reveiling clothes are slutty) but it's also important to teach our kids that what we choose to wear expressed various things to the world around us.

I dunno, I s'pose I wouldn't have to make a choice because ther's no way in 1000 years dh would let her leave the house like that.

Gee- I thought kids today were becomming more conservative? Maybe the democrats do have a chance at winning an election someday.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

There is NO WAY at all I would EVER let me daughter wear something like that! I don't care if she IS old enough to go to the prom or not. That dress (asied from being ugly like so many have said) is NOT appropriate for a teenager to wear... anywhere!

My daughter also will not be allowed to wear skimpy bikinis either, so it doesn't matter if the dress offerd more coverage. Once she's old enough to move out and support herself then it's her choice. But until that day her body belongs to me and I don't want to show it off!


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, and I haven't read every single post on here, so I don't know if this was mentioned. That dress is NOT on backwards. I just saw pictures of the entire line of dresses. There is one that is very similar that covers a TINY bit more, but that particular dress IS on correctly.

This article has a link to the entire line of dresses. You can see the difference
http://www.turnto10.com/news/4128870/detail.html


----------



## naturalmother (Jan 22, 2005)

Hell No!

We had a girl wear a dress similar to that, at our prom (7 years ago) and the boys had a feast. Every male in that room was either







or making







faces. And every girl in that room was







about her. Such a shame because it's not the way she should be remembered.

Quote:

Looks like a great dress for breastfeeding in.








:


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## our veggie baby (Jan 31, 2005)

I would forbid it.

That probably makes me controlling, mean, prudish, old-fashioned, unreasonable, and whatever other adjective anyone, including my daughter would probably put on me...

I agree with another poster, it is my job to guide my daughter, even sometimes override her *wonderful*decisions for both my sake and hers.
The fact of the matter is, this is the world we live in. A world where the boys would think she was a sl*t, the girls would talk about her, the teachers would have a fit, etc and so on..it SHOULDN'T be that way, and NO, I am not one of those people AT ALL who thinks someone is "asking for it" if they wear a revealing dress....AT ALL...

However, though it shouldn't be that way, it is, and the truth is, people are going to percieve you in a certain way if you are wearing a dress such as that---ESPECIALLY if you are 16, or anywhere but starring in a Las Vegas show lol...and I don't want my daughter to have to go through that, even if it means she "hates" me and thinks I am the worst mother EVER....

Believe me, there were times my Mom stopped me from doing things I thought were SUCH great ideas at the time in my 16 year old wisdom, when looking back, even a few months later, I was like, WOAH, did she save me from a ton of embarrassment etc...

...now if she were of legal age, of course I couldn't legally stop her, I would let her know exactly what I thought, but I wouldn't kick her out of the house or anything!!

I wouldn't pay for it though, whether she was under age or not...and it isn't really a control issue it is more a moral issue, the same way that I understand my daughter might choose to eat meat someday (we are strict vegetarians) but I am not willing to buy her a cheeseburger because she "wants" it...
Like another poster said, I am not stuck in the stone age, I am all for strapless, or a slit up the leg, or form fitting, etc...but this is TOO much and in my humble opinion, VERY blatant and bordering on offensive---I mean, for a teenage girl!!

If that makes me a horible mom, well, I dunno what to say about that!


----------



## tangozulu (Jun 8, 2004)

"I'd let my daughter wear it - as long as she had a turtle-neck on under it!"

Sounds perfectly reasonable to me! I don't think my dd would like it, I think she is a little more modest than this!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I guess I don't understand how you expect to stop your child from wearing (or dating a girl who wears) one of those dresses.

Are you going to prom with them?


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rockinmama*
...the arguement that a girl who decides to expose her body (less so than some swim suits i might add) is asking to be "tugged on" or assaulted or looked down upon as someone who is sexually promiscuous is insulting to the neo-feminist movement....
Anyone get my meaning?

-isis

ME! me .. me!


----------



## our veggie baby (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't believe anyone is "asking" for anything, but it would be the same thing as me going outside today in a clownsuit complete with red wig and nose and acting bewildered, confused and upset when I get looks from people....

There is a differnce between how it should be and how it is. That is how it is, unfortunate, yes, but nevertheless true.

It can be argued too, that wearing that dress sets the women's movement back a few decades, in promoting the idea that a very young woman, has to be revealing, shocking, and show off 90% of her breasts just to be "in style" or "sexy" or "in"...

Now, of course, a woman should be able to wear whatever she likes, but as I said, the fact is, you cannot have a society that embraces the blatant sexualization of women and young girls to an almost disgusting degree sometimes.... and expect NO reaction when someone wears something like that....


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

At 17 (the age either of my children will be when they have a senior prom) I should have little say of their clothing. I would tell them that I find it disgusting. I would stress what it makes ME think about, but when they are only a few months from being adults legally in our society, who am I to forbid them to wear it? I'm their MOTHER, not their DICTATOR.

Of course, they would have to pay for it themselves....


----------



## Epicurus (Jan 12, 2005)

The way I see it we don't stop being their parents just because they are 18. If my kid(s) and I are having a lot of conflict around that time they may want to move out and exercise their legal right to do so.
OR perhaps we might have some kind of a relationship where they might respect my opinion and authority in my home and choose not to parade around with a girl friend who chooses to dress like that.
I have two friends specifically that have "adult" children living in their homes who still respect and listen to their parents. This is what I am hoping for. I have raised them this far by treating them with respect and expecting and receiving respect in return. There is no reason for me to believe this is going to change just because they have a birthday. The governments age specifications have little to do with how I view our relationships.

With all of this in mind, there is no way my kid, living in my home is going to wear that or go out with a girl wearing that. I expect them to have more self respect.

Collette


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

Ummmm...I fervently hope that if I had a daughter this dress would not be something she would want to wear. Even if I didn't have a problem with it, which I do, I know my DH would never let her walk out of the house with it on if he could help it.


----------



## cdnmom5 (Oct 2, 2004)

There doesn't seem to be any picture of the dress in question, unless that is the point - is it invisible? Even the link listed doesn't have a picture. So I don't know if I would let my daughter wear it.


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdnmom5*
There doesn't seem to be any picture of the dress in question, unless that is the point - is it invisible? Even the link listed doesn't have a picture. So I don't know if I would let my daughter wear it.


At this link http://www.turnto10.com/news/4128870/detail.html there is another link next to a tiny picture of a mannequin marked Images: Revealing Prom Gowns... click that and it'll take you to a series of pictures... I believe it's #2 of the 12 listed.


----------



## Curious Me (Feb 9, 2005)

No I would not and I am appalled that such a dress exists for our teens. Holy smokes!


----------



## vespersongs (Jan 9, 2003)

OK, first of all I would hope that my daughter'd have better fashion sense than that. (barf)

SECOND of all: I'm putting myself in the mind of a teenage boy or a really vindictive mean girl...

One flick of the wrist and it's not only a night of embarrassment but the rest of her high school career facing jokes, etc.

I'ts just beggin for a grope.

YUCK.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

And I thought my prom dress was revealing!!! (holographic silvery material, slit up t my hip, diamond cutouts below the bust)

Apparently (judging by the designer's website) the dress is reversable... I dunno, maybe with a mesh shirt underneath it would look a little better, but I sincerely hope my dd has better taste when she's old enough to go to prom (should she decide to attend a traditional school that is).

Would I *let* her? Yes. Would her father let her out of the house wearing it? Doubtful. Would I strongly discourage her wearing it? You betcha.

It is ugly too, most dresses from that line are.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Not only no but hell no! Not only that but what school would let that in the front door!!?? I graduated a year ago and I remember that when dances came around they purposfully let everyone know that the dress code was still intact as it was on school grounds. granted I went to a smaller school but even the bigger ones I have gone to (think 400 per grade) had the same mentality. I would die of a heart attack if a school let that get by them!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

No I would not let my dd @ 15 wear that dress. However, after 13 children really take on a mind of their own and it becomes more difficult to make our points valid to them. Clothing choices are always a battle and even though the buck stops here they still will try.

Toddlers easy to say no. Teenagers whole new ballgame. Momma's of little ones get out your mitts and gear up! Let the clothing games begin.


----------

